# new holland t6050 transmission noise



## alan f (Jul 28, 2019)

I have a 2009 t6050 with the 16x16 electro shift transmission. I started cutting hay with a 13 foot discbind behind it 2nd round on a 15 acre patch it started a chattering kind of sound that you could feel thru the floor in the cab realy loud with door open. it was worse when going down hill. I changed the transmission filters cut 50 acres with it , it ran fine. tractor parked in the barn for two weeks then cut hay again, same thing happened again , changed oil and filters noise stopped again. the tractor had around 450 hrs on first filter change. I cut the filters open and they diddent look bad at all.it only made the noise with pto on, clutch out a little where tractor doesent even move or all the way out,shuttle in forward or reverse , I was in 6 or 7 gear at the time. it sounds fine now just don't know what damage could have been done or if I should even use it,my dealer wants to split it but they don't sound like they have dealt with this particular problem before. any advice would be appreciated,thanks


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Is it mfwd? Friends maxxum 125 pro ate the front axle splined coupling and input shaft spline (pinion from the ring and pinion) around those hours. It had been to dealer several times for chattering noises underneath cab / transmission while under warranty but they amazingly didn’t know what is was until the week after the warranty was up.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I had the same thing while pushing snow with my 6070. Turns out the carrier bearing on the fwa shaft loosed up and ruined the splined coupler on my front axle pinion shaft.
Was able to replace coupler that was stripped of teeth. Still works fine as pinion teeth only had a tiny bit of wear. Very frustrating to have that happen at 1500 hours.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

ive got the NH t4.110 with the 12x12 tranny. if it is even a pint low on fluid, mine does the exact same thing. when tranny is full the pto noise doesnt happen. the downhill work definately is where you will hear first indication. my guess is theres some slop in the pto gears that is unnoticeable when completely submerged in fluid. i'm guessing this becuase the noise sounds a little like backlash.

some of my implements are older and the small hyd leaks on them bring the fluid level down from time to time.

hope this helps.


----------

